# If you were the coach, and everyone was healthy...



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What would be your starting line up be? What about your rotation, who would be first off the bench for certain positions, and how many minutes would you give people? Would there be a player you would never play?

Make it happen. Be creative.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Starting Lineup:

PG- Tinsley
SG- Freddie 
SF- Peja
PF- Jermaine
C- Pollard

6th man- Jack

Depth Chart:

Tinsley/Saras/Gill/AJ
Freddie/Jackson
Peja/Granger
Jermaine/Foster/Croshere
Pollard/Harrison

There would be a lot of rotations for certain players, like Granger would play some SG, SF, and PF. Foster would play a little bit of both PF and C. And Croshere would play some of SF and PF.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Minutes Per Game is too hard on paper, so I'll just make a depth chart.

C- Jeff Foster/David Harrison/Jermaine O'Neal/Scot Pollard
PF- Jermaine O'Neal/Austin Croshere/Danny Granger/Jeff Foster
SF- Peja Stojakovic/Danny Granger/Stephen Jackson/Austin Croshere
SG- Stephen Jackson/Freddie Jones/Anthony Johnson/Sarunas Jasikevicius/Eddie Gill
PG- Jamaal Tinsley/Sarunas Jasikevicius/Anthony Johnson/Eddie Gill/Freddie Jones

6th Man- Freddie Jones
7th- Scot Pollard
8th- Sarunas Jasikevicius 
9th- Austin Croshere
10th- Danny Granger 
11th- Anthony Johnson
12th- David Harrison 
13th- Eddie Gill

My bench order isn't in order of how much playing time they would get, but who would sub in 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc. In this case, Jones, Pollard, and Jasikevicius would all come in before 5 minutes were left in the 1st. Croshere and Granger depending on Peja's and Jermaine's foul trouble, soon after. Johnson and Harrison would probably wait until the 2nd quarter to come in. Gill, well, unfortunately, wouldn't get too many minutes.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Minutes:
> 
> Tinsley- 22
> Freddie- 20
> ...


you didn't give out enough minutes. you only have 199. there are 240 minutes per game to give out to players(48 minutes times the 5 players). you also left jackson off your list for minutes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> you didn't give out enough minutes. you only have 199. there are 240 minutes per game to give out to players(48 minutes times the 5 players). you also left jackson off your list for minutes.


That's why I shouldn't even have done minutes... 

I'm now making a depth chart like Pacers Fan.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PG...J.T.

SG...S-Jax!!

SF...Peja

PF...J.O.

C...THE HULK!!!...

EDIT: I meant to say Jax.

We're gonna see how nasty they really can be real soon, and with the best bench in the league, there should be no problems.... :cheers: :cheers: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

runi
jones
peja
oneil
foster


Jackson being the key reserve to help jones and peja.
Aj coming in late in the first half to finish the quarter and late in the third
Granger getting 15 min somehow
Harrison and pollard alternating with foster. and horrison playing C and foster a PF when oneil needs his break.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Tinsley
Jackson
Granger
JO
Harrison


Obviously, you hafta start Peja over The Gift. But, seeing as how this season is starting to look more and more pointless by the day, my goal as coach would be to get Danny as much experience as possible.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Lineup
PG: Jamaal Tinsley
SG: S. Jackson
SF: Peja
PF: Jermaine
C: Foster
Bench(In order)
Freddie Jones
Jacikevicus
Pollard


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Probably add more later, but for now, the depth chart:

Tinsley/Johnson/Gill
Jackson/Jones/Jasikeviscius
Stojakovic/Granger/Croshere
O'neal/Foster/Croshere
Harrison/Pollard/Croshere

Small/Speed Lineup:

Tinsley
Johnson
Jones
Granger
O'neal

Big/Tough Lineup:

Johnson
Jackson
Granger
Foster
Pollard


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I guess I'll finally make my depth chart:

PG: Tinsley/Saras/AJ
SG: Jack/Freddie/Saras
SF: Peja/Granger/Croshere
PF: JO/Croshere/Foster
C: Harrison/Foster/Pollard

Gill is my odd man out.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

jasikevicius/tinsley/AJ
jones/jackson/dont know
peja/granger/jackson
oneal/pollard/croshere
foster/harrison/pollard

some nice scoring options in the 2nd unit.. i didnt put runi as 3rd shooting guard because jackson and croshere probably wouldnt pass him the ball..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I wonder if our team will ever get healthy for a longer time. It looks like it's never possible


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> I wonder if our team will ever get healthy for a longer time. It looks like it's never possible


Jamal Tinsley: Questionable, Strained Vagina


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pg tinsely
sg jackson
sf peja
pf oneal
c foster
6th man freddie jones


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PG - Tinsley
SG - Jack
SF - Peja
PF - Granger
C - O'Neal
---------------
6th - Freddie
7th - David Harrison
8th - Jeff Foster
9th - A.J.
10th - Saras
11th - Croshere
12th - Pollard
Rot On The Bench - Gill

And I would run, run, run, even if it meant subbing more often. Which, with our depth, would probably be a good thing.


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

C:Harrison
PF:J O'neal
SFeja
SG:Freddy J
PG:Tinsley


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

absolutebest said:


> And I would run, run, run, even if it meant subbing more often. Which, with our depth, would probably be a good thing.


Never gonna happen under Carlisle


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

That's unfortunate, because we have one of the most athletic teams in the league.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

absolutebest said:


> That's unfortunate, because we have one of the most athletic teams in the league.


That's true, but I'd rather play defense like us than play offense like Phoenix


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: MY COMPUTER IS FINALLY FIXED :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 




absolutebest said:


> And I would run, run, run, even if it meant subbing more often. Which, with our depth, would probably be a good thing.


Subbing more often would be a great way to use our depth (our biggest strength - IMO) I remember thinking when we played San An in a pre-season game... that we won... because we were subbing like crazy... and everyone of our players looked as fresh on the final plays... as they did on the first ones... and San An was looking tired... granted it was pre-season... and guys weren't in great shape... but the playoffs hold kind of the same factor... except rather than most players being out of shape... they are just more worn down...

I wouldn't have us running all the time... I would have us blending the three offensive stratagies all game long... switching it up constantly... changing pace can kill defenses in any sport...

constantly changing between:
1. ball movement
2. run, run, run
3. post play

And I have depth charts for the different stratagies (my ideal guys for the different jobs):
1. Ball Movement
C - Foster/Harrison/JO/Pollard
PF - JO/Cro/Danny/Jeff
SF - Peja/Danny/Stephen/Freddy/Cro
SG - Stephen/Freddy/Peja/AJ/Sarunas
PG - Tinsley/Sarunas/AJ

2. Run, Run, Run
C - Foster/JO/Harrison/Pollard
PF - JO/Danny/Jeff/Cro
SF - Danny/Freddy/Stephen/Peja/Cro
SG - Freddy/AJ/Stephen/Sarunas/Peja
PG - Tinsley/Sarunas/AJ

3. Post Play
C - Harrison/JO/Foster/Pollard
PF - JO/Jeff/Danny/Cro
SF - Peja/Stephen/Danny/Cro/Freddy
SG - Stephen/Peja/Freddy/AJ/Sarunas
PG - AJ/Tinsley/Sarunas

Overall Depth Chart:
C - Foster/Harrison/JO/Pollard
PF - JO/Jeff/Cro/Danny
SF - Peja/Danny/Stephen/Freddy/Cro
SG - Stephen/Freddy/AJ/Peja/Sarunas
PG - Tinsley/Sarunas/AJ


And Stephen... Gill is always my odd man out :biggrin: I barely consider him a Pacer...

P.S. - Was this creative enough?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> That's true, but I'd rather play defense like us than play offense like Phoenix


Why not try to have both... or do you think the run, run, run offense conflicts with good team oriented D?


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

jermaine7fan said:


> Why not try to have both... or do you think the run, run, run offense conflicts with good team oriented D?


Not necessarilly....although all the good running teams in recent years (Webber's Kings, Dirk's Mavs, Nash's Suns, Sonics last year) were/are pretty notorioiusly bad on defense. But the Showtime Lakers and Bird's Celtics both ran constantly, and they also had the ability to dig their heels in when they needed a stop.

My main point was that a team coached by Rick Carlisle is never going to take on that high-octane, uptempo style. It's just not his basketball philosophy. Rick likes defense first and ball-control offense predicated on a stimying (is that a word?) defense. Some transition off of steals and long rebounds is in his reportoire, but not much else.

So it would be nice to have our current kind of stopping ability (or more accurately our stopping ability from 2003-2004), along with the ability to get out in transition, but it just doesn't seem like a reality for _this_ team under _this_ coach. And I love _this_ coach. So I'd rather keep it how it is now than bring in a Don Nelson-type to roll the dice with a running offense.

And I think Bird feels the same.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> And Stephen... Gill is always my odd man out :biggrin: I barely consider him a Pacer...
> 
> P.S. - Was this creative enough?


Man, I love your posts. Keep on doing what you do!

Gill was my odd man out too.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> pg tinsely
> sg jackson
> sf peja
> pf oneal
> ...


C-Foster
PF-O'Neal
SF-Granger
SG-Jackson
PG-Tinsley

Frankly I see Granger doing a whole lot more in his time than Peja, and even though Anthony Johnson has been playing great I am *FED UP* with him taking last second shots, he is no where near the best shooter on the team, why did we trade for Peja if we arn't going to use him? Someone please explain this to me.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> why did we trade for Peja if we arn't going to use him? Someone please explain this to me.


I'm still hoping it was for the expiring contract


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are talking everyone healthyness, maybe a 100% Bender can sneak in...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

supermati said:


> We are talking everyone healthyness, maybe a 100% Bender can sneak in...


He retired...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> I'm still hoping it was for the expiring contract


He's going to opt out of his contract. Man, do you have a vendetta against the guy or what? He's played very well since coming here.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> He's going to opt out of his contract. Man, do you have a vendetta against the guy or what? He's played very well since coming here.


I'll go as far as to say that's an understatement.


----------

